# انا عاوز الحركة دى تتنفذ علشان هتفيد ناس كتير



## Scofield (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مسا الخير يا روك *
*والنبى يا زعيم عاوز احط لينكات لفديوهات تشتغل مباشرة زى ما انت عامل كده بس لليوتوب انا عاوزها تنفع برده للامتدادات بتاعة الميديا بلاير *
*يعنى مثلا لو فيه فيديو لحلقات زى حلقات ابونا زكريا بطرس على موقعه بتتعرض اونلاين اخد اللينك بتاعها و احطه هنا تشتغل على طول لان فيه فيديوهات و حلقات مهمة جدا ممكن تخدم ناس كتير*
*السلالم عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته:hlp:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة يا ريمو الفكرة دية

وتقريبا بدام روك عملها على اليوتيب ممكن تتعمل بسهولة على الميديا بلاير

بس ننتظر رأي الزعيم


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فكره جميله جدا 
وياريت الزعيم يوافق عليها 
فى انتظار  رأى الزعيم ​


----------



## Scofield (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايوة يا فراشة سهلة واى حد يعملها المشكلة فى روك يوافق بس *


----------



## Scofield (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*يارب يا حج كوكومان يسمع من بقك ربنا*


----------



## +meriet+ (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا وحتفدنا كتير وانا كمان نفسى احط فيديوهات تشتغل علا طول


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*تطبيق الفكرة مش امين و ممكن يضر المتصفحين لو اي احد اساء استخدام الخاصية*
*نبقى نحاول نستعملها لما نطلق خدمة رقع الملفات المسيحية..*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الاحسن انك ترفع الفيديو علي اي موقع و تحط رابط لتحميله بدل من رابط لمشاهدته ..لان حتي فيديوهات اليوتيوب بتبقي بطيئه في العرض و بتقطع عند المشاهده و بتستلزم تنزيل الفيلم كاملا الاول حتي تستطيع مشاهدته بالسرعه العاديه و بدون بطء او تقطيع....و اذن ففي كل الحالات لا بديل عن تنزيل الفيديو لمشاهدته بصوره افضل...فلماذا لا نختصر الطريق و نضع رابط مباشر لتحميله بدلا من عرضه فقط


----------



## esambraveheart (29 سبتمبر 2008)

و كمان فيه فارق رهيب بين فيديوهات اليوتيوب و الميديا بلاير :
فيديوهات اليوتيوب " مامونه" نوعا ما..لانها يتم فحصها من قبل موقع يوتيوب نفسه عند الرفع للتاكد من خلوها من الماده المخله بالاداب او من مشاهد العنف و القتل ...اما فيديوهات الميديا بلاير فلن يكون هناك ضابط او رابط..و بمجرد السماح برفعها سيقوم الخبثاء برفع افلام تحتوى علي مواد مخله عمدا و امعانا في احراج الكنيسه العربيه و الاسائه للمسيحيه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

روك بيقول انة هايطلق خدمة جديدة قريبا لرفع الملفات المسيحية

يعني ممكن ترفع الفديوهات منها​


----------

